# volcanic-ashfall + outdoor fish: acidification or pH changes



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

BBC News - Experts update ash health advice

if U have koi-ponds, other outdoor aquaria, outside duck-ponds, etc, stay abreast of any announcement 
of Ash-FALL in Ur area - the pH of water is critical to fish survival, and U can lose every fish if the water chemistry 
goes to pot quickly. 
a light tarp, supported in the center + rock-pinned on all sides, can cover a small pond for a few days, 
limiting direct ash-fall - but RUN-OFF after rain can bring in as much ash, if not more! 
be aware of how Ur pond is situated for drainage-in. 

tracking water-chemistry would be a good practice - if U have no water-test kits, 
now is the time to get 2 and try it out, for practice. 
they have to be fresh chemicals for testing, so U cannot stock-pile test-kits.

*HORSES and BIRDS are at special risk - 
horses because of the sheer volume of lungs + long nasal sinus; 
birds because they BREATHE everything, Twice. * 
stabling horses for a few days, or until the pasture is well-rained on, is one possible precaution; 
NOT putting birds outside to sun, but keeping them indoors, is another.

wildfowl, wildlife, and the waters + soil, are on their own... 
but our pets depend on us for safety. 

if U jog, bike, etc, limiting Aerobic outdoor-activities until after a good rain post-ashfall might be a good precaution.

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

For some reason I don't think that the amount of ash falling to the ground (which at the moment, is next to nothing) will affect the pH of a garden pond. Larger volumes of water are much more resistant to sudden or large pH swings, and the KH (carbonate hardness) of the water itself is what buffers the pH. Providing the KH is above 5 degrees, then the pH will be fairly hard to lower.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> Larger volumes of water are much more resistant to sudden or large pH swings, and the KH (carbonate hardness) of the water itself is what buffers the pH. Providing the KH is above 5 degrees, then the pH will be fairly hard to lower.


hey, pleccy! :--) 
excellent cross-check, thanks for that! a cushion to measure is a very good tool.

we have a lot of folks here with small, and i mean Small, ponds - 10-cubic feet and less.

i have no idea how much ash may fall, nor where it might be more, less, or none - 
but i figured a heads-up was not a bad idea, just in case - some folks with established ponds don;t look at them from one week 
to the next, unless its really warm weather. they just figure they are well-set and will get along on their own just fine.

hoping its minimal and no great worries, 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> hey, pleccy! :--)
> excellent cross-check, thanks for that! a cushion to measure is a very good tool.
> 
> we have a lot of folks here with small, and i mean Small, ponds - 10-cubic feet and less.
> ...


It's armageddon I tell ya! :scared: 

Soon there will be cracks forming in the ground, crop circles forming in our back lawns overnight, pet rebellions, birds using the sidewalks and dogs and cats socializing. The end of the world is nigh! :eek6:

I'll get off my soap-box now, thank you... :lol:

However, this eruption had better not send global temperatures plummeting and ruin the prospects for a hot summer, I've only just emerged from a freezing winter.


----------

